# Buffed Spekuliert...



## Rookee (19. Juli 2007)

Hey... 

Bei eurer Spekulations-Übersicht:

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1369/moegliche...r-erweiterungen

Kommt man beim 3. Teil immernoch auf Teil 2 ^^

Ihr solltet mal die Links checken wenn ihr das Online stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2007)

Kann das leider nicht nachvollziehen - die Links stimmen.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann das leider nicht nachvollziehen - die Links stimmen.



Ja, weils mittlerweile gefixt wurde. Aber der TE hatte Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

